# Searching for Channel Art!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey! I'm looking for channel art of some of my fish, gerbils + cats. Preferably a cartoon-y look, I can provide pictures if needed. I do apologize, but I can't pay. Will include a link to this thread and/or your (user?)name in the description of my channel.

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I wish I could help. I can't draw very well. I made my own channel art with actual pictures.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I could do actual pictures but love the look of cartoon-ish bettas and animals.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

What is channel art? I can draw bettas but they usually turn out more realistic than cartoonish.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Channel art is the drawings/pictures that go across the top of the screen when you go to a channel.  I don't mind realistic, do you have examples (Also, are you willing to draw 9 bettas in one picture? LOL)


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sure I have to take a pic I'll post it in a minute.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

This is something I drew of all the bettas I've owned (excluding the newest guy) and is a pretty good example of my art. I used colored pencils, but I can use markers, which would probably show up better on a computer screen and the scales/details would be more defined. BTW this pic was taken with a phone camera, so not the best quality.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice! I was looking more for something done no the computer, but if I can't find anything I'll keep you in mind!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh yeah computer art. Yeah I totally fail at that XD Good luck on your search!


----------

